# New Camera



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just been delivered!

pics to follow in a minute


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heres another.....










as you can see, i've taken the pics of the watches on the ironing board!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice pics m8.







Love the first Seiko. What's an ironing board?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice shots, keep practising.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Nice pics m8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dunno.....the 710 left it out.....i think its something to put stuff on......a very narrow table tho


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics m8.
> ...


I think my 710 has got one leaning up against the wall in a cupboard


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Ironing board? Creases are just wabi for shirts.







Shows they have been well used.

Be careful with the photography. if you get too carried away there will be no room in the freezer because of all the watches and there will be syrup everywhere


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Ironing board - a handy table at just the right height for depositing keys, smoking accoutrements, camera, mail etc. Also may be used _in extremis_ as a surfboard, comedy prop for swinging round and 'accidentally' hitting others, or, with suitable support, as a ski slope for hamsters.


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey, just a heads up, the flash kinda spoils some of the photos. Its very awkward to deal with, so I try using lamps and reflectors, or even shoot by a window, the daylight is perfect for shining on metal.


----------

